# Best Park Board under 500



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Here are some options. Starimaster, Horroscope, Darkstar, Evo-R, or Hero. But the winner has to be the Jibpan.

For bindings I say Formulas, Forces, 390's, or Distortions. Top pick for that is Forces.


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

Also how is the skate banana I've heard that's pretty good


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

skate banana is a piece of shit compared to the other rockers out there. WWW rocker hands down over skate piece of shit.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

The Jibpan is a top-end park board.

Bindings, get 390s or Forces.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

banana is a noodle , don't feel save on them when i'm taking kickers (i know its made for rails en stuf)

park boards... it depends what you want , do you want to take kickers and fly higher than superman or do you want to jib like a crazy mofo on every thing you see.

i have the hero , nice kickerboard not an jibgenius


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Dawg Catcher said:


> skate banana is a piece of shit compared to the other rockers out there. WWW rocker hands down over skate piece of shit.


I disagree. The skate banana blows the horrorscope out of the water.

It depends on what type of riding you're into most. You like a poppy park board or a pressy park board? Or something in between? Jumps more or rails? A lot of factors to consider.


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

I jib a lot more than getting air


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For mostly jibbing I say Horroscope. After Reading BA's review on the Sub-Pop, If you do almost no jumps then it sounds like a good board for you. Its as rare as the Horroscope though. If you can't find either, next best for mostly jibs is the Weapon rocker or no rocker. Rocker for almost no jumps and camber for a little jumping.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Nivek said:


> For mostly jibbing I say Horroscope. After Reading BA's review on the Sub-Pop, If you do almost no jumps then it sounds like a good board for you. Its as rare as the Horroscope though. If you can't find either, next best for mostly jibs is the Weapon rocker or no rocker. Rocker for almost no jumps and camber for a little jumping.


I do agree with this. If you're into jibbing, get something that's easy to press. The horrorscope is right up your ally


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

The point of the sub pop is to be flexible but poppy... if it's terrible for jumps then it's going against the whole point of the board (jib stick with enough pop for jumps). Maybe the heavier riders need have been using a board that's too short. It only comes in 155 max. I'm sure my lightweight ass would be able to pop it. I already have a brand new bataleon board though, so I really don't want to test it out and take a loss on it. 

So the sub pop is for sale if anyone wants it- still in plastic. I'll ship it overnight for free.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

phile00 said:


> The point of the sub pop is to be flexible but poppy... if it's terrible for jumps then it's going against the whole point of the board (jib stick with enough pop for jumps). Maybe the heavier riders need have been using a board that's too short. It only comes in 155 max. I'm sure my lightweight ass would be able to pop it. I already have a brand new bataleon board though, so I really don't want to test it out and take a loss on it.QUOTE]
> 
> I'll be breaking mine in tomorrow at Beaver Creek and I'll let you know if a lightweight gets pop.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nivek said:


> phile00 said:
> 
> 
> > The point of the sub pop is to be flexible but poppy... if it's terrible for jumps then it's going against the whole point of the board (jib stick with enough pop for jumps). Maybe the heavier riders need have been using a board that's too short. It only comes in 155 max. I'm sure my lightweight ass would be able to pop it. I already have a brand new bataleon board though, so I really don't want to test it out and take a loss on it.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I have the horrorscope and presses are so easy its a joke.


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok I think I might get the horroscope from what you guys have been saying, if you think I should get something different tell me. Also what size would you recommend. I am about 5'8 235


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you're 235 then there really isnt a size for you. I'd say like a 160 but it tops out at 156. In this case I say get a 159 TRS BTX.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Nivek said:


> If you're 235 then there really isnt a size for you. I'd say like a 160 but it tops out at 156. In this case I say get a 159 TRS BTX.


I'm 270 and rock a 158. Outside of pow, I'm able to do about anything on my Deuce wide.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah but the duece is quite a bit stiffer tip to tail and tortionally than a Horroscope


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

My bad I'm only 5'6 130


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

forum travis kennedy destroyer.....kinda big but easy to press and forgiving....they r real limited edition now that tk is off forum  personally id go with that, almost any stepchild park board, rome artifact, salomon sanchez (actually a rlly nice board, one of the flexiest ive ever ridden), or the horrorscope


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well in that case you could either go with the 152 or the 148. Bigger for higher ability for all mountain riding and lower for a purely park, mostly jib board.


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ya the 152 sounds good


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm in the middle of my third year riding, and im about to break into park, i really dont have any idea what kind of board to get, I have a 154 Ride DH2 dfc edition, and ride bindings, I like jibbing and getting air. I am superlight 5'8 120 so any recommendations would be greatly appreciated, I have been look at Omatic, Capita, Lib Tech, Forum, and I just have no clue. And what size? I think my 154 is maybe a bit long? and what i can tell Rome 390 bindings are the shiznit?:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

*free stuff*



get free ride stuff


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

that doesn't help me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

no help? any info..


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

did u read my post? i like jibbing but i like hitting jumps as well. looking at the ultrafear fk from capita.. any thoughts?


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have Rome 390's now, I started this thread last year, but they are the best bindings I have ever used. I like them 100 percent more than my cartels. But the board I'm getting is the 152 Capita Stairmaster Extreme. 154 would be pretty long for you considering your weight.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sierra Snowboards just threw up a 30% off sale on 2010 stuff. I love my Burton X8 as an all around park board. If you want something more for buttering go with a Fix, they have '09s for $235. If you want something more for rails go with a ConDom. Those are uber cheap and amazing for jibbing.

Like I said though, all around I LOVE my X8.

Sorry all my advice is Burton, its what I know.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

I bought a Sierrascope 152 and I'm 5'11 140lbs and it feels like a toy. I have to admit i'm a strong rider and riding for years. Last 5 years been strictly free ride and hauling all over the mountain/natural terrain.
I wanted to slow down and do more jibbing and buttering and I just found the Sierrascope/Horrorscope too soft and the size isn't helping either as when i lean on the butters it feels like it quickly wants to fly over the handlebars. It held a decent edge for a 152 FK but added length would be a good thing for me. It rides small flexes EASY so keep in mind when making your choice. Wouldn't stray too far from the smaller parks with boards like these.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Sooooo do you guys think that a 148 would be too small? I wish i had some more information on the Ultrafear fk.. sounds like its a little stiffer than the horrorscope. My 154 is a great all mountain board. Im looking for a park specific board, but i am wondering if the ultrafear is going to be too soft for jumps.. any thoughts?


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Focorider said:


> Sooooo do you guys think that a 148 would be too small? I wish i had some more information on the Ultrafear fk.. sounds like its a little stiffer than the horrorscope. My 154 is a great all mountain board. Im looking for a park specific board, but i am wondering if the ultrafear is going to be too soft for jumps.. any thoughts?


I have the ultrafear 147 i have had no trouble airing or spinning 30 foot jumps, if you have any other questions ask. 

From what i have heard i know capita has said that the ultrafear is more stiff than the horrorscope but i think someone said that it actually was not stiffer. I HAVE NOT tried the horrorscope so this is just speculation.

EDIT: i saw in your previous post that you weigh 120 i would just get the 147 or 148 whatever it is, especially since you already have an all mountain board for back up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

People have been saying the Ultrafear is even softer than the Horrorscope even though it not supposed to be. Go with a smaller size and what you will be comfortable kicking around on. They are fun boards and you'll have a blast.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

So I'm thinking of picking up the Ultrafear really soon. Based on my stats, should I get the 147 or the 151?

Height: 5'7"
Weight: 120 lbs.

My all-mountain board is a Custom 151 with medium Cartel bindings.

Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Im 5'8" 120 everyone told me to get the 151 i ended up buying a gnu park pickle but i got a 150. I would go 151. 147 would be tiny.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks. I will get a 151.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

True camber in the park is THE way to go.


----------

